# Suzuki Samurai



## S-205

I just bought a Suzuki Samurai soley for offroad purposes. It has a 6 inch calmini lift and a 2 inch shackle lift. Its sitting on 34x10.5 Super Swampers so I just want to share my excitment. I was curious though, does anyone know how well these things could plow? I don't really plan on doing it, but I have never seen one with a plow. I'd imagine it would similar to a Jeep. We just did a 1.6L 16 valve 4 cyl swap from the original 1.3. So I realize power may be an issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## Averysdad

Not a Samuri, but I would imagine the weight/size are similar. Although having a lift and 34in mudders wont help


----------



## JK-Plow

When they could be bought new, I saw one at a dealer in Toledo with a Western plow on it, I think it was a 6ft. plow. Don't know how well it worked in plowing.


----------



## S-205

Hmm alright, thanks for the help. The engine in it is from a Suzuki Sidekick and we have another set of axles from the geotracker that was posted in the video. I thinks it would just be the weight. Thanks for the help!


----------



## horsepowerlawns

They work fine plowing. But watch out for rust.
http://www.horsepowerlawns.com/samurai





This was 10in of snow going a little uphill.

I am selling mine and getting a Tracker to put my plow on.


----------



## S-205

Wow that looks cool thanks. Yea the rust wasn't too bad on mine but a plow might be considered. Thanks for the response.


----------



## truckboy

SIKEST SUZUKI EVER  I love this beast!!!


----------



## snow_samurai

Love My 1986, built my own plow and mount for it. Pushes great






link to one of my videos


----------

